# Lighting for 5.5 gal?



## gmt980 (Jul 7, 2011)

Well i really dont think a heat lamp would be getting very hot since it will just have a regular florescent in there, but this might be a option too:

http://www.amazon.com/CL26RD-D65-Aq...2?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1316017647&sr=1-2


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

*Light Fixture*

I have a 5.5g set up two weeks ago. Size 16"x8"x10" high.
Got my lighting from aquatraders.

pretty good deal.

http://www.aquatraders.com/14-inch-1x24W-Power-Compact-Light-Fixture-p/51106.htm


----------



## MCHRKiller (Jul 25, 2008)

I am also using the aquatrader fixture on a pico reef...does a very nice job and it works well with a canopy. The Coralife fixture would probably be adequate as well considering the intensity of even small T5s.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

I'm thinking to add one more fixture on my 5.5g to give a noon burst.
Maybe a clip on fixture.


----------



## WingoAgency (Jan 10, 2006)

Get 1 MR 3x2W LED for low light requirement (2 for high light requirement0 like this 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5805805342/in/set-72157626054771511

It runs on 12V ac or dc.


----------



## SpeedKilz (Mar 18, 2011)

I have a fixture from Catalina Aquariums on my 5.5 gallon. It will be you towards the high light range if that is what you are looking for. I currently have my on legs (they offer separately).

http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=71_76&products_id=1229


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

WingoAgency said:


> Get 1 MR 3x2W LED for low light requirement (2 for high light requirement0 like this
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5805805342/in/set-72157626054771511
> 
> It runs on 12V ac or dc.



How would you mount this? 

Do you have website for this fixtures?


----------



## loveflying (May 18, 2011)

SpeedKilz said:


> I have a fixture from Catalina Aquariums on my 5.5 gallon. It will be you towards the high light range if that is what you are looking for. I currently have my on legs (they offer separately).
> 
> http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=71_76&products_id=1229


I was thinking of putting this light onto my 11.4 gallon mr. aqua aquarium which is 18.9 inches long by 11.8 wide and 11.8 deep. Do you think that this would provide enough light for the tank? I am trying to avoid co2


----------

